# Samsung SyncMaster S22B300B zeigt schwarzen Rand bei nativer Auflösung



## AileenWie (19. Mai 2012)

*Samsung SyncMaster S22B300B zeigt schwarzen Rand bei nativer Auflösung*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen einen neuen Monitor zugelegt. Der SyncMaster S22B300B von Samsung. Leider zeigt er aber wenn ich als Auflösung 1920 x 1080 einstelle links und rechts ca 5 cm breite schware Ränder an und das Bild ist gestaucht. Ich habe nun schon einiges probiert, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht. Meine Grafikkarte ist die Nvidia GeForce 7600.
Ich habe den mitgelieferten Treiber installiert und wenn ich eine geringere Auflösung einstelle wird auch der gesammte Bildschirm gefüllt. 1600 x 800 geht, ist aber leider in die Breite gezogen, mittlerweile habe ich es geschafft ihn auf 1600 x 900 zu stellen, aber 1920 x 1080 geht nicht.
Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn jemand irgendwelche Tips hat, was ich noch versuchen könnte.

Aileen


----------



## blubb3435 (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Aileen,
willkommen im Forum 
Wie hast du den Bildschirm denn angeschlossen? VGA oder DVI ?

Gruß

Wenn du ihn per VGA angeschlossen hast, solltest du unbedingt auf DVI wechseln, weil VGA für so hohe Auflösungen nicht geeignet ist.
Wenns DVI ist, würd ich mal den aktuellen Treiber probieren, weil der mitgelieferte schon recht alt sein müsste. 
Welches OS hast du?
Und, wir reden aber nicht von ner Onboard-Grafik oder?


----------



## atop1234 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster S22B300B zeigt schwarzen Rand bei nativer Auflösung*

Probier mal in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung was einzustellen bei den Optionen unter "Anzeige/Desktop-Größe und -Position einstellen/Skalierung".


----------



## AileenWie (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster S22B300B zeigt schwarzen Rand bei nativer Auflösung*

Hallo,
also ich habe ihn über VGA angeschlossen, mein Pc ist schon etwas älter, Dvi hat er noch nicht. Es wurde auch standardmäßig ein VGA-Kabel mitgeliefert, also bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das auch funktioniert. 
Als Betriebssystem habe ich Windows 7. 
Ich vermute ja, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt, denn wie gesagt, wir haben einen baugleichen Bildschirm an einem anderen Pc hängen und dort funktioniert alles (auch per VGA).
In der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung war ich schon unterwegs, außer Auflösung ändern werden mir da nicht wirklich viele Optionen geboten. Skalierung ändern geht nur für den Bildschirm vom Laptop, nicht aber für den externen Monitor.
Ich habe in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung mittlerweile als benutzerspezifische Auflösung 1600 x 900 eingestellt und das füllt den ganzen Bildschirm, ist aber leider etwas unscharf.
Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit irgendwas umzustellen oder muss ich bei der Auflösung bleiben, bis ein neuer Pc fällig ist?
Danke für die Antworten,
Aileen


----------



## Nik1991 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster S22B300B zeigt schwarzen Rand bei nativer Auflösung*

du soll hören was dir sagen Blubb 3435

du soll anschlissen nicht anboard graka    sondern GT 7600 eigene anschlüsse (GT 7600 hat min. einen VGA und DVI anschluss ) 


mfg Nik


----------



## AileenWie (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster S22B300B zeigt schwarzen Rand bei nativer Auflösung*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Problem nun lösen können. Anschluss ist immer noch über VGA. Ich habe in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung unter erweiterte Einstellungen eine benutzerdefinierte Ansicht erstellt. Auflösung 1920 * 1080 Pixel und 75 Hertz statt der sonst eingestellten 60.
Mit 75 läuft jetzt alles problemlos und das Bild ist so groß wie es sein sollte 
Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum es dadurch geht, aber Hauptsache es funktioniert 
Danke für die Hilfe
Aileen


----------



## blubb3435 (20. Mai 2012)

Schön dass es jetzt geht 
Aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es auf 1920x1080@75Hz _so richtig_ scharf ist mit VGA.
Wenn du zufrieden bist is gut, aber sonst würd ich dir empfehlen eine Grafikkarte mit HDMI/DVi für ca. 40euro nachzurüsten,
damit du auch fullHD Videos anschauen kannst, und das Bild noch etwas knackiger ist. 

Gruß

@Nik1991
er scheint nur eine onboard zu haben, die 7600 gibts als onboard-chip soweit ich weiß


----------



## AileenWie (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster S22B300B zeigt schwarzen Rand bei nativer Auflösung*

Ja, es ist eine onboard.
Asos das Bild ist schon ziemlich scharf, vielleicht ginge es noch etwas schärfer, aber ich bin damit vollkommen zufrieden.
Eine neue Grafikkarte würde sich nicht mehr lohnen, der Laptop, an dem der Monitor hängt, ist schon ziemlich alt und da denke ich lohnt es sich nicht mehr noch groß ne neue Grafikkarte einzubauen.
Und da der Laptop keinen Dvi anschluss hat würde das vermutlich gar nicht gehen 
Aber danke für die Ratschläge, wenn ich mir mal nen neuen Pc zuleg achte ich drauf, dass die richtigen Anschlüsse dran sind


----------



## dmwin (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster S22B300B zeigt schwarzen Rand bei nativer Auflösung*

Ich habe ebenfalls einen Samsung Syncmaster, aber über HDMI an einer ATI Radeon (AMD Sechskern, Win7 64bit). Seit einiger Zeit genau derselbe Effekt (dunkler, mehrere Zentimeter breiter Rahmen) Seltsamerweise funktionierte dieselbe Kombination monatelang problemlos bis auf einmal der Rahmen auftauchte. Alle größenbezogene Einstellungen an Grafikkarte und Bildschirm zeigen keine Wirkung. Folgende Lösung:
Unter Anzeige -> Auflösung anpassen -> Erweiterte Einstellungen -> Monitor das Häkchen "Modi ausblenden, die von diesem Monitor nicht angezeigt werden" deaktivieren. Danach taucht im Auswahlmenü neben den vorher vorhandenen Modi ein "50 Hz"-Modus auf. Diesen aktivieren, danach war mein Bild wieder auf Normalgröße. Nach meiner Empfindung ist es jetzt schärfer und klarer als zu der Zeit, als es auf den standardmässig eingestellten 60 Hz noch Normalgröße hatte.


----------

